# 2014 HRI Online Auction



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Easiest Shopping Ever!!

The 2014 Online Auction has begun! Supporting the dogs of Havanese Rescue

Click here - http://havanese2014.homestead.com/ - to see all the items and submit your bids.

The 10 Anniversary Forever Home Quilt is so beautiful and is one of the many fabulous items up for bid.

If you have any questions, the FAQ's will have your answers.

** Please Crosspost **


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks to you Starr and all those who help with this important project. I understand the reasons why those outside the US can't participate but I wondered if we can donate a cheque in the mail ,and if so to who?


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Dave,

How very thoughtful and generous of you! If you have someone in the States who would be willing to receive your winnings and forward them to you, then we would be happy to have any Canadians join in the bidding.

This is a link for HRI's Donation information: http://www.havaneserescue.com/index.php/donations2

Those wishing to donate by mail may send checks to:
Jann Leonard
56 Allen Place
Scituate, MA 02066

There is also a link to PayPal as well as to Network for Good.

Thank you once again!! It's all about the dogs.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

actually Starr I would just as soon send a cheque., it is ridiculous what they charge to ship to Canada and especially vice versa.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I understand. The foster dogs thank you, Dave.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Counting down ...tick tick tick....less than 48 hours until the HRI online auction ends...

Please remember to support the HRI Online Auction that ends at NOON Eastern time on Saturday, November 15th.

Here are the tips and rules for the last day: Bid often, and, for your final bid, take your best guess at how much it will take to win the item and then go for it!!

Even if you're outbidding your best friend, it's all fair game; you can always gift the item to your friend, and, most importantly, our goal is to raise as much as we can for HRI.

Remember that during the last half hour you will not be able to see the website updated as often, or at all as the minutes wind down, because the bids come too fast for Laura to keep up.

If you'd like to see a picture or have questions about an item, today and tomorrow would be the best time to ask so Laura doesn't have to stop processing bids during the last hours of the event. I learned this from experience; being the biggest loser at bidding on items helps raise money that enables each of our rescue dogs become the biggest winners.

Please remember that the HRI online auction ends at Noon Eastern Time, Saturday November 15th. Let's make this the best year ever for the dogs!

http://havanese2014.homestead.com/Items1.html

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

For those of you with black/white parti Havs, there's a cute watch available for bid on Page 13.

http://havanese2014.homestead.com/Items13.html


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Page 9 has a nice Chris Christensen face buttercomb for bid, as well as a grooming table. Check them out. 

http://havanese2014.homestead.com/Items9.html


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I've submitted a bunch of bids this morning. I can't wait to find out if I'm the high bidder for some/all of them!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Bidding is closed for the Auction UNLESS there are ties which need to be broken. All bidders should check for an email from our Auctioneer for a last chance to send in the winning bid.

Once the Auctioneer has the final bids, the winners will be notified. The donors will send the items once payments have been sent to Havanese Rescue.

Thank you to everyone who participated in the auction whether by donating wonderful items or bidding or publicizing the auction, and, especially, to our hard-working Auctioneer!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Notices have been sent to the winning bidders, and the winners are posted on the 
Auction site. 

HRI received over $19,500 in bids, including a VERY GENEROUS bid of $5,000 for the 10th Anniversary Forever Home Quilt!!!!! 

A huge thank you goes out to the committee, the donors and the bidders, for making this a very successful fundraiser for the dogs of Havanese Rescue.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I can't wait to receive the items I has the high bidder on!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks everyone .:whoo:


----------

